

Loud Bar Music Makes You Drink More - dm03514
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/addiction/news/20080718/loud-bar-music-makes-you-drink-more

======
mullingitover
This is so aggravating. It makes _some_ people drink more, but it makes people
like me leave sooner and come to the bar less or never. It's very frustrating
when places where people come to drink socially are hostile to spoken
communication.

